# wut are the chances of breeding



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey guys i have 11 red bellies in a 135 gal , they are about 2-2and a half inches now and i was wondering what are the chances of a breeding pair comming out of the group, cause i would love to have a pair, also does temp need to be increased basically how do u start to inishiate reeding when they are mature


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

ur chances seem good


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

wait until they are 6-8" and we'll see


----------

